# terrible boarders



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

I see lots of posts about bad barn owners ,but what about bad boarders?Id like to hear about that.I have had some terrible boarders .I let a girl clean stalls before to work off some board.She came up once a week,never cleaned a stall,I dont know what she did out there....When it came time to pay her mom gave me 50.00(out of 250.00) 2 weeks late and when i told her you still owe me 200.00 because your duaghter didnt do what she was supposed to do,she wanted me to give back the 50.00 so she could pay to trailer her horse out ...When i wouldnt return her money(because I had already spent at least that to feed her horse) she called the police(lol)when they showed up shes all like"here comes the troops" who told her (even though her hubby was a cop) They couldnt make me give back the money.I waved bye to her with the 50.00 in my waving hand(not to mature i know but i was ****ed) I have many more stories worse than this but Id like to hear yours.Also I know not all boarders are bad..I have had a lot of great boarders also that pay on time,follow rules and i have learned alot from them.


----------



## Dixiesdad (Jan 9, 2011)

That story was funny - I almost fell off my chair laughing but sadly it happens all the time - glad you see you had the sense to wave with the (little amount of) money in your hand!
Now here is a thought - what if you had a trailer and told her - "Give me more money & I'll gladly ship your horse to..........." or do you think that would only incur a loss of more money?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

There are frequently threads discussing how bad boarders can be.

I am not sure it is in good taste for a barn owner to post a thread complaining about their boarders though. Certainly not a good way to attract or keep clients.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

At the time,we had no trailer,but its good thing because I think I wouldve trailerd this one to their house (in the city) and tied it to their porch or something.(also not to mature but again I was upset) I have a trailer now but will never again let someone work to pay off board,its too bad to because I know there are alot of good hardworking people out there that do what they are supposed to ,but I will not chance it again.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Smartest way to deal with that situation is to not allow new boarders to take on work for board. If you have an established boarder who you know has a good work ethic then sure, let them.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I am not sure it is in good taste for a barn owner to post a thread complaining about their boarders though. Certainly not a good way to attract or keep clients.


Yes! If I have an issue - I vent to friends. Usually out of state friends that do not know the people or horses involved!

I will post a question now and again to see how people feel about an issue but I will not trash a boarder on the world wide web. What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> There are frequently threads discussing how bad boarders can be.
> 
> I am not sure it is in good taste for a barn owner to post a thread complaining about their boarders though. Certainly not a good way to attract or keep clients.


I tend to agree. Even though I have never been a barn owner, it always seems uncomfortable when I see a business owner complaining about their customers. I can only imagine how quickly there would be trouble if I was caught complaining about customers on the internet in my business. I've worked in the corporate world for 15 years. It's just a big, big no-no. Dealing with difficult customers is just one of the things that business owners deal with, in any industry. 

As a boarder (and a good one too!), I would be completely turned off if my BO or BM was publicly complaining about any other boarders, even if it was warranted.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> There are frequently threads discussing how bad boarders can be.
> 
> I am not sure it is in good taste for a barn owner to post a thread complaining about their boarders though. Certainly not a good way to attract or keep clients.


I totally get what your saying and agree I prolly shouldnt vent here but...
I am not complaining about any of my current boarders...they are all great, this incendent happened at another barn I had not my current barn(because now I know better)It is also not in good taste for boarders to post complaining about barn owners,but they do. I dont want any boarders like that one anyway,Im very picky about them anymore,ask why they are leaving the farm they are at,also if I could contact the barn they are leaving and for referances(i can give them referances for myself also )...I would rather be empty than have a full barn with people that are ignorant.Boarders leave barns without paying all the time,then jump to the next barn and leave the Barn owners to cover the expense.There should be a "dont board to/at website" like the" dont rent to" one.So people could check out boarders,barns and owners of barns to see if the barn owner is doing what they are supposed to or has ever been charged with neglect or anything like that,and to check boarders that steal or dont pay.Again All my current boarders are great and in general most of the boarders that i have had have been helpful,awesome people I am still friends with.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I can imagine being a BO is very frustrating.

I boarded for a very long time. I saw boarders come and go that I know I would not have liked having to deal with.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

DWStables said:


> There should be a "dont board to/at website" like the" dont rent to" one.So people could check out boarders,barns and owners of barns to see if the barn owner is doing what they are supposed to or has ever been charged with neglect or anything like that,and to check boarders that steal or dont pay.


Works in theory - but - boarding is a highly emotionally charged atmosphere. People exaggerate and yes, even out right lie. Rumors get started and they never seem to go away. There is a barn in our area that is rumored to always have strangles running through it. It's not true of course but it's the first thing that pops into your head when you hear the barn name.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

I love my barn,the people ,the horses ,the hard work,all of it.I was just trying to share what I learned (in a not so productive way I guess) with other barn owners maybe who are just starting out and have no clue what to expect from people.I was hoping to learn a few things from other barn owners as well from this post.Thanks for the advice,always looking for more.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Idea, start a thread about things to make you (boarders and barn owners) get in your boarding contract, etc.

That would be productive.

The topic of 'what does 30 days notice mean' came up recently in a couple of threads, so that is a good thing to make sure people think of.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh hunny I think I'm the queen of crazy boarders on this forum! I am forever asking how to handle boarders... Just look up my older posts! If you can't ask here then WTH is horse forum for? Obviously posting owner and horses names isn't necessary. I'll often tell a boarder I posted our problem on a forum to see how this should be handled.... Especially if I know I'm right )


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with AB.

It's not cool that the BO is bad talking their boarders. Thats one way to ruin a good reputation if you had one and defiently a way to lose business from other boarders.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> Oh hunny I think I'm the queen of crazy boarders on this forum! I am forever asking how to handle boarders... Just look up my older posts! If you can't ask here then WTH is horse forum for? Obviously posting owner and horses names isn't necessary. I'll often tell a boarder I posted our problem on a forum to see how this should be handled.... Especially if I know I'm right )


But then you go on to post how you never talk about your boarders and get upset with us when we point out that you are always talking about about your boarders.

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think it is necessarily wrong to rant on occasion about boarders (or BOs), and certainly fine to ask advice about troublesome ones, but I know if it were me I certainly would remain completely anonymous and not be using the name of my barn at all. 
I think if you are using your barn name as your screen name here, you should definitely be aware that any of your boarders could find this site, and may not be impressed.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

^ Agreed. And, as a boarder, I always google any barn I could potentially be interested in. If I was considering moving to a barn, and found threads complaining about boarders in general, I would probably cross that barn off my list immediately. Of course, there will always be specific situations where advice is sought, but bashing or being rude about your customers would turn me off instantly... Starline, I don't want to single you out, but there have been a several things about boarders that you've posted over the past year that would make me think twice before becoming one of your customers... Just saying that you have to be very careful what you write. These posts never go away, and can always pop up in a google search. Something written in the heat of the momemt could have a lasting effect on your business.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I just want to add some wishful thinking for you guys... I sort of get the impression that some of the BOs on here are fairly new (first few years of their business). Unfortunately, you're only going to get the crappy boarders in the beginning, when you have little reputation! Good boarders (knowledgable owners who work hard, pay their bills, and worry more about themselves than what everyone else is doing), tend to be pretty loyal to their current barns. It'll take some time and word of mouth to attract the better boarders. I guess you have to put in your time with those that are a bit more frustrating to "earn" the trust of the good ones!


----------



## phoenix heartbeat (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to agree coming on to the web and complaining about boarders (past or present) when u have your farm name visible isnt very smart. I can understand needing to vent or asking for advice but use your head if you want to keep your good rep. Trust me! The horse community is a VERY small place I had to find that out the hard way in my younger years lol Luckily now I got my good rep. back 

I've had my fair share of run ins with boarders which is probably why I dont offer boarding outside of horses that are in full time training with me. Way way too much drama for my liking! And i've seen some NASTY BO s. BOARDER matches! One was this rather snobbish gal who INSISTED her horse have 4 inches of bedding in his stall and that it was changed and striped 4 times a week! That took at least an hour with TWO people! Then said owner would show up to ride her horse and we'd be in the middle of cleaning his stall and she'd pitch the BIGGEST fit ever and go right to the BO. Of course we'd get yelled at because we were too slow! Yeah ok! Total of 50 stalls the BO wanted cleaned by 11 am that includes feeding! Yeah it was crazy! That was first REALLY neg. experience with the "higher" end of the dressage world lol

I really cant stand ppl who refuse to take care of their own horses. By that I mean grooming and tacking up before a lesson! I can understand a beginner or a child that needs help. But if your perfectly capable of doing it yourself? Whats the issue? My student all know they are to catch, groom, and tack their horses. They are responsible for getting warmed up as well (the ones who have had at least 5 lessons) They all know better then to ask mommy to do it for them 

We are blessed that none of our clients are drama queens and I hope to keep it that way!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

starlinestables said:


> I'll often tell a boarder I posted our problem on a forum to see how this should be handled.... *Especially if I know I'm right* )


Are you serious?

You are asking a bunch of faceless folks who you don't truly know the back round or experience level of. You expect your boarder to know you are right because someone half way across the country agrees with you?


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

I get why you all are telling me I shouldnt post bad things about boarders( and I no longer will)...but what is everyones problem with starlinestables?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If you search for Starline's posts you will see that she has a very long history of bashing her boarders here. All her bashes include some statement about how she normally does not talk about her boarders but..... Which only makes it worse because we all know it common for her to bad mouth her boarders here.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice from everyone.I hope to continue to learn things and make friends here.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is a great forum, DW.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

773 posts.. and I have how many posted about crazy boarders? Like 1 percent. I said I'm the queen of crazy boarders because apparently that's what the other members seem to think... and seriously, I do have my fair share of them. My facility is only 2 and a 1/2 years old so of course I have questions about how to handle certain situations. There are some seriously delusional horse folks out there and sometimes I just want to whack them upside the head BUT instead of being a crazy barn owner... I want to make sure I'm handling things honestly and to the best of my ability.

I have nothing to hide and I don't mention names. 

The "especially if I know I'm right" comment is a joke people.. pull the sticks out of your butts and smile every once in a while!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> But then you go on to post how you never talk about your boarders and get upset with us when we point out that you are always talking about about your boarders.
> 
> Hmmmm.....


When have I gotten upset with you for constantly harassing my posts? Have I said anything that offends you? You'd think if you don't like me, you'd just stop reading my posts or would have the decency to stop responding.. You never seem to have anything nice to say so why say them at all? Can we just agree to thank our lucky stars that you're not my boarder and I'm not your barn owner? 

Again, my definition of talking about someone behind their back is doing so and not confronting them about the issue and/or acting a different way in front of them and I don't do those things. If I have a question regarding a situation with a boarder, I come to horse forum to get others opinions and then address the boarder with my concern. If I called someone crazy on here, then yeah, I probably said it to their face (usually in a casual, agree to disagree kind of way). I'm truely sorry if I offended you in anyway with any of my posts, but I stand behind what I've written. If someone googles me and doesn't like it, than it's probably best they are not a client of mine. To me, that is a win-win situation.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/what-would-you-do-dog-vs-76968/

http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/jumping-approval-only-rule-75389/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/another-crazy-boarder-66379/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/should-i-say-something-boarder-64981/ 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/should-i-warn-other-barn-owners-60561/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/quick-boarder-rant-50618/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/text-crazy-boarder-how-much-too-53125/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/i-have-worst-luck-bo-45015/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/why-do-i-always-get-lemons-44119/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-law/horse-injury-whose-liable-40171/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/how-good-boarder-32946/ 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/big-problem-boarder-29935/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/should-i-ask-her-cover-part-22614/ 

All of those are just threads started by you. Now do you think you complain about your boarders too much?


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

It looks to me like most of those threads are either questions about or accounts of the trials of being a barn owner, which seems perfectly reasonable to me given the fact that we have a Horse Stables and Barns forum here for the explicit purpose of hosting discussion about running horse stables and barns.

While I personally wouldn't reveal my barn name if discussing my boarders, that is each members' prerogative, and members should not be chastised for using the forum the way the forum is intended to be used. If anyone has an issue with barn owners using the forum to discuss issues at their barn, _so long as boarders are not identified_, please start a thread in the Talk to the Team forum if you would like to discuss it. 

We invited members to discuss issues related to horse stables and barns, which includes issues related to boarders from barn owners' perspectives, and members should not be chastised for doing so.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## moorland (Nov 2, 2008)

it's quite hard i think to be a border to ,my daughter is at a yard ,and is thinking of moving as she cannot get into the outdoor school another border uses it as a feild ,she has asked and doesn't want to upset the yard owner,as she doesn't want to be a nausance ,the person who uses it pays the same as her ,i've suggested saying to the yard owner to ask for 50 p for half an hour in the outdoor school that way the other border would really be able to get upset hopefully and kick off ,it's a small yard and she went there because of the outdoor school ,
she was saying do you think i'm a nightmare border 
4th yard in 18 months 
it's not as bad as it sounds 
1 horses had to be off in summer 
2 she moved 
3 she brought another horse and wanted them at the same yard 
4 this is the forth 
does the idea of paying for the outdoor school sound good 
she's talking about moving both her horses off the yard because of this ,
doesn't want to as she loves the yard ,but is getting letters stuck to her stable door and lots of abuse when she gets up there 
i wouldn't want to be a yard owner i must admit ,it must be quite a hard job


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Out of 13 threads I see 4 that are venting about a boarder and a specific situation, the other 9 are relating to delimas or issues that have arisen and she wants help and ideas how to deal with it....
I see nothing wrong w this, as no names of people or horses is given.

She happens to use her stable name her for the public to see....I personally wouldn't do that, but none of my business or concern if Starline does.

In my area the horse community is terribly small, so I can not vent to anyone, as it would most defiantly get back to the boarder in no time. 
So I would use a forum such as this to vent, or ask for ideas on how to deal w a situation. 
Luckily I haven't had to do that, as I have an awesome group of boarders. So we have very little drama so to speak....however I have worked at many barns as a BM before I started my own place, and believe you me there are those people you just want hit up side the head!
I see some of these people at local shows, and when they approach and say...let me know when you have room, I will board so-and so there.....I smile and nod, but in the back of my mind im thinking...yeah when hell freezes over!:shock:

Boarding is a two way street, the BO,BM and boarder all need to be on the same page, they need open lines of communication, and the boarder needs to realize that the BO has the best interest of *ALL*, boarders and horses in mind...and cant make special exceptions for just you.
I find this is usually the main issue as there is always that 1 or 2 ppl who think that their road should always be paved w gold and diamonds, while everyone elses is paved with bronze


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I had another question about an incident that happened tonight.. but I think I'll pass and spare everyone the drama (even though it's not derogatory at all)...

Thank you Maverick and a few others that were helpful and not rude. DW feel free to message me any time if you want to talk about a bad boarder.. I won't flame you ;o)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

starlinestables, just because one or two members may not appreciate your posts does not mean that the rest of the community feels the same way. As I explained in this post, http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stables-barns/terrible-boarders-77674/page3/#post926770, the Horse Stables and Barns forum was added explicitly so that members would have a place to ask questions about and share the types of things you have. 

Please don't feel dissuaded from participating, and please report any posts that make you feel that way.


----------



## Wyld Eyed (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow looks like the terrible boarders thing turned into a "lets bash Starline" post. Guess there are more of them (boarders )than us ( barn owners).Personally I love crazy boarder stories especially the ones when the B.O get the last laugh... thats just me though.Starline *please* continue to post your crazy boarder stories.Best of luck to you!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

starlinestables said:


> Oh hunny I think I'm the queen of crazy boarders on this forum! I am forever asking how to handle boarders... Just look up my older posts! If you can't ask here then WTH is horse forum for? Obviously posting owner and horses names isn't necessary. I'll often tell a boarder I posted our problem on a forum to see how this should be handled.... Especially if I know I'm right )



My BO refuses to talk about her boarders, either on a forum or with her friends.

I can see talking about barn problems such as costs and expenses but I personally am thankful I have a BO that won't talk about any problem I may have to people that have no business knowing.

Her barn is in very high demand because of that policy.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

If your barn owner were to ask a question or share an experience on a forum that relates to an issue she is having with you, _but_ _does not in any way identify you_, then she isn't talking about _your_ problem, but a problem, and nobody would know anything about you.

If it's reasonable for boarders to ask questions about or share their experiences with barns and barn owners so long as they do not identify anyone, then it's equally reasonable for barn owners to ask questions about and share their experiences with boarders. So long as nobody is identified in a discussion so that feelings aren't hurt and reputations aren't affected, we are all learning.


----------

